# How do you guys deal with Procrastination?



## Ashi (Jul 3, 2017)

It's something we all do whether we like to admit or not

So I'd like to know....when/what do you procrastinate and as well as what you try and do to avoid procrastinating.


School is coming up in a lil over a month so this is also for my sake in the sense that it'll help me improve my grades.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 3, 2017)

I'll tell you in a minute

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Catamount (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 3, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I don't


.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 3, 2017)

Sometimes, I "plan" my procrastination. I usually get things done when I'm pressured, but if a due-date is closer than they appear, then there's a high probability that I'll fuck up and feel extremely nervous.

But then there are times where I'm in the mood to get shit done and over with so that I can have the rest of the days off.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 3, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Sometimes, I "plan" my procrastination. I usually get things done when I'm pressured, but if a due-date is closer than they appear, then there's a high probability that I'll fuck up and feel extremely nervous.
> 
> *But then there are times where I'm in the mood to get shit done* and over with so that I can have the rest of the days off.




The moments I feel like being really productive are sporadic for me


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 3, 2017)

Lapis Ravioli said:


> The moments I feel like being really productive are sporadic for me


Ayy, it's like a force of motivation has awakened within you.


----------



## Drake (Jul 3, 2017)

For me, the only cure for procrastination is the feeling of panic when I realize that I am in serious danger of failing to complete the task...

My best advice for school work or things like that is to just finish it as soon as it's assigned (if possible). Whenever I put things off, they end up not getting done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke (Jul 4, 2017)

I let it consume me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## leafer (Jul 5, 2017)

Literally not letting myself doing anything else until I finish the task that I want to get done...like watching seasons of anime.


----------



## Asriel (Jul 9, 2017)

When I think of something I know I'd rather put off, but am capable of doing right in that moment, I'll do it.  It takes a bit of spontaneity to leap at a project like that and a bit of practice,  but it's helped me overcome my procrastination.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 10, 2017)

Feels so much better being ahead of the game. Much, much, much rather be done early. 

So I just...get it done. early.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2017)

John Wick said:


> I'll tell you in a minute


Fuck you for taking my response.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## perman07 (Aug 5, 2017)

I was mowing the lawn and taking a break, then I read this thread, and almost towards the end I stopped procrastinating because of this thread, so I guess reading threads about procrastination helps against procrastination.

But seriously though, I do think the problem with procrastination is that it doesn't stop. We need breaks, so if some sort of trigger, system or habit can just get you started/restarted on your work, that tends to be the hard part. So I think being proactive about when and where a task is supposed to get started is half the job, then you just work for a unit of time and take another break. It's those moments that suddenly turns into bunch of hours that's the problem.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 6, 2017)

I try to make a to do list with the most important things I need to do because it seems like I go do things when I right them down. The to do list is usually for the next day because I won't do it on the day I make it. While in no particular order to do them, I feel accomplished if I get half done. I need to be able to see the list when I wake up because I will forget and/or won't do the things I need to do if I don't see the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IshidaQuincy (Aug 10, 2017)

I think about how guilty I'll feel if I succumb to it. Doesn't stop me from succumbing to it, but it does help to break it sooner than I otherwise would.


----------



## Cereza (Aug 21, 2017)

sleep is the answer


----------



## Cheeky (Aug 21, 2017)

I wait it out.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 21, 2017)

Wait for someone to kick me back into life


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2017)

Just don't.


----------



## Virus (Sep 11, 2017)

I procrastinate the procrastination.


----------



## Slayz (Sep 11, 2017)

I check out The Rock's instagram and immediately snap out of it.

No joke, watching that dude getting shit done inspires the hell out of me


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2017)

I have a serious problem with procrastination. I'm always putting things off until the last minute and then I hastily do them. I always tell myself that I'll fix this problem, but I never get around to it. That seems kind of fitting.


----------



## Nataly (Jan 1, 2018)

I told myself long time ago that I better not procrastinate and respect myself and my time. So no procrastination for me. I live by principle 'Finish up your work, so you are free to do whatever you want.' Been working so far.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 3, 2018)

Set a deadline for yourself


----------



## EJ (Jan 3, 2018)

Evil Pantalones said:


> I check out The Rock's instagram and immediately snap out of it.
> 
> No joke, watching that dude getting shit done inspires the hell out of me



Hahaha, he is pretty motivational.

I like to inspire myself by listening to music, or watching television shows. I'll pay attention to certain elements of characters I like and use it to help drive me to do better. I also consider how good I have it in comparison with others, and get pissed at myself if I didn't progress through some kind of means before a days end. Beforehand, I never really gave a shit about procrastinating. But I know not doing anything makes life hectic.

I procratinate a lot, especially when I get stressed out. Like a month and a half ago I just crashed. Was doing school work, work, trying to balance going to the gym all the time, and my social life in general. So it caused me to start putting stuff off, and in a sense I became even more disorganized. 

It sucks to hear, but its good to have some kind of 'schedule' you work within throughout your day. Like I keep telling myself to learn German or Spanish and I'm off and on with it. But I need to dedicate my time towards one, and spend 30 minutes-hour a day towards it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

